# The Little Thing In Your Head That?s Keeping You Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no doubt that a scientist somewhere just read the title of this article and said out loud, “YES! Venuto is right! That little thing in your head – the hypothalamus – it IS the thing that is keeping you fat! By George, that Venuto guy isn’t a dumb bodybuilder after all – he’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

